
Basic Self Defence? - jakidud
Does anyone here know any good resources for practical self defence? Not formal fighting styles like karate or taekwondo, more like things that can be used to protect yourself (and maybe retaliate) if you&#x27;re being attacked in the streets.
======
orionblastar
Judo or Akido, one of my Japanese friends had his father teach it. You use an
enemies strength against them. If they throw a punch you grab their wrist in a
clockwize movement and throw them.

I would also Google Ashida Kim

[http://www.dojopress.com](http://www.dojopress.com)

He used to give out free ninja books. I have not checked in a while.

------
cjbenedikt
Krav Maga
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krav_Maga](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krav_Maga)

